
Tesla cancels $107M order - JugMarker
https://global.handelsblatt.com/companies-markets/german-car-parts-supplier-first-trump-victim-690802
======
jasonvorhe
"The order was likely from U.S. carmaker Tesla and the cancellation was purely
motivated by “political reasons,” German business magazine WirtschaftsWoche, a
sister publication of Handelsblatt, claimed, without citing sources."

Basically hearsay.

Maybe it was Faraday Future and they simply don't have the money after the
botched CES show? Wouldn't be the first order cancellation from FF.

~~~
sgmoore
How could that be described as being "purely motivated by “political
reasons,”"

~~~
jasonvorhe
That's nothing but an assumption from the editor, because of a lack of
sources.

~~~
sgmoore
You could be right, but I assumed the quotes around the “political reasons,”
was because the magazine was quoting someone but didn't want to say who they
were quoting.

